# Halloween Haters



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I know that all of us, including myself, love Halloween. However, their are some people out there that absolutely dread that time of year. Does anybody have any such people in their area? Have they ever tried to mess with your Halloween decorations?


----------



## coryjwa (Sep 4, 2009)

i had one lady wright me a angry letter about my haunt being to scary.... so i sent her on for her Christmas decorations being to cheery


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*What??? People who hate Halloween??? Well I never!.... Lol!  They can however just go pound sand and kick rocks I say! *


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I've already told this on here, but I think either last year or the year before, I was in Wal-Greens and they had all their Halloween stuff out. I was walking toward the register when I overheard a young kid maybe 8 or 9 years old begging what seemed to be his grandmother to go into the Halloween aisle and look around.

She was near dragging him out and said "no that's devil stuff."

I don't know her at all, but that one sentence was enough for me to hate her for life.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol ya if people can go door to door caroling why cant we have scary haunts? I dont have true haters that would like go out of there way to damage props or write me nasty letter but i do have some freinds who dont get in the spirit at all and when i try to get super pumped up they look at me like iam nuts or like a kid.. Every year i wonder how my halloween will turn out due to alot of my freinds not being huge fans but oam trying to stay in the mind set that i love it and my wife loves it and thats all that matters..


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I think my worst experience was with a group of young people at a Target telling me Halloween was the devil's birthday and that I will go to hell if I celebrate. Yes, ignorance at its finest.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

joossa said:


> I think my worst experience was with a group of young people at a Target telling me Halloween was the devil's birthday and that I will go to hell if I celebrate. Yes, ignorance at its finest.


If only you were able to put on a devil mask and grab a pitch fork and scare the crap out of them later on in the store.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

TrickRTreater:1160228 said:


> joossa said:
> 
> 
> > I think my worst experience was with a group of young people at a Target telling me Halloween was the devil's birthday and that I will go to hell if I celebrate. Yes, ignorance at its finest.
> ...


LMFAO! I would've paid money to see that.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Hearts1003 said:


> LMFAO! I would've paid money to see that.


LOL! Me too! Hahahaha


----------



## coryjwa (Sep 4, 2009)

Hearts1003 said:


> LMFAO! I would've paid money to see that.


or just fallow the all around the store lol


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Just walk up right behind them while they're perusing the newest Christian teen drama novel and say in a very low, deep voice:

"I've come for your souls..."

Probably the quickest a group of people have ever crapped their pants simultaneously.


----------



## CletusMusashi (Sep 7, 2011)

I once sat down at a bar to wait for the Halloween festivities, and a large angry women sat down next to me, made a few passive-aggressive comments about my costume, mixed with a few equally passive-aggressive comments about how well SHE could dress up. She managed to include the fact that she didn't want to be just a "weekend wiccan" at least twice during her bitching. So I guess the premise there was that she had no idea that Halloween has grown into a huge secular event that you will probably not be able to get away from by hiding out in a bar that has a huge "Costume Contest Tonight!" sign. Is SHE stupidenough to buy that, or did she just think I was?
And, no, I wasn't dressed up as a witch. I was dressed up as a rubber-snake-haired Medusa, actually, although my wardrobe choice was also strongly influenced by Mimi fromm the Drew Carey show. Dressing up as Medusa is not being a weekend Wiccan. It's being maybe a weekend gorgon or something, but gorgons are not real, so I don't quite get how there was so much confusion.
Main issue: if you don't like costumes, why even be there that night? I think football is boring as hell, but I don't ruin other people's superbowl parties by WHINING about it! I leave them alone and do something I prefer. Everybody ends up happy.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

It's been many years since I encountered any real haters, but back in the 80's my own sister was one of them. She had gotten caught up in all the fundamentalist ignorance that was prevailing at that time so her own children were denied the joys of Halloween. Fortunately, her daughters grew up without taking on their mom's beliefs and they are now having a blast making costumes and trick or treating with their own kids!


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmm, I wonder if my 2010 thieves were haters?


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

coryjwa said:


> i had one lady wright me a angry letter about my haunt being to scary.... so i sent her on for her Christmas decorations being to cheery


That was the perfect response.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

No haters here


----------



## Wizard Of Oz (Aug 30, 2011)

Over the last 5 years I have gotten quite a few comments when taking my 5 to now 10 year old son trick or treating here in Australia. Some of my favorites are.

1: Ohh what holiday is it are you collecting for?
2: Ahh we don't celebrate halloween
3: Isn't this just done in America?
4: Jesus loves you even though you are evil (said to my 5 year old)
5: Ohh Trick or Treaters ok what do I do?
6: Ohh **** mate run (probably said more about my costume than my son's but it was funny to watch them run away)

LOL I think we have finally trained about 5 blocks around our house as last year there were 2 houses that actually had a bowl of trick or treat candy ready on Halloween night.


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Most people I have contact with either love Halloween or at least tolorate it. No room for haters! If so, I will have my dog pee on their beautiful Christmas tree.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't know that I've ever run into someone who hates Halloween. People that could care less about it? Definitely. But these are also the same people who don't go out of their way to embrace many other fun activities. To me, they're just denying themselves at participating in something which can add some additional joy to their lives, and have fun with other people at the same time. The sad thing, is they've grown up, and I don't mean this in a good way. They've grown _out_ of their childhood completely, and when that happens, you lose that special magic and imagination that comes only from youthful times. I can only feel sorry for them. Those of us here? We're all still kids at heart. 

Now, there are certainly others out there just filled with hatred period, walking around with chips on their shoulders and quick to condemn anything they don't like, and will call it whatever suits their fancy or bolster their own shortcomings.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't know any "haters" per se. I do, however, have a couple of friends who dont celebrate it. One is a life long friend that Ive known since we were 5. I invite him and his family to our Halloween party every year. Every year I get the same response, "You know we dont "do" Halloween. Dont care for it". Heres the thing, and Ive tried discussing this with him but he immediately gets mad and always cuts the conversation, he's Celtic. Strong into his heritage and always brings it up. Also, when we were kids, he celebrated Halloween right along side the rest of us. I pretty much know that the whole thing came from his wife and he just follows her lead. 

I have another set of friends who dont celebrate Halloween because of the whole "Devils holiday" crap. The wont let their kids go TOTing, they dont decorate. Dont watch any Halloween specials/movies, dont hand out on TOT night. It's like they completely eliminate the month of October from their lives. Seriously. Heres the thing with them though. On November 1st they decorate up for Thanksgiving. You know, to celebrate the Harvest.

I have tried numerous times to talk to both of them about what Halloween truly is. Ive even given them things to read. They just wont do it. If there is just the slightest thing that can hint towards anything "dark", they shut it down immediately. All these people I know all grew up doing the Halloween thing. We all grew up together, we all knew each other. I have a hard time understanding their change. You turned out okay, why do you think your kids wont if they participate in the same things? What makes you think you would change now? I just dont understand people like this.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Paul Melniczek said:


> I don't know that I've ever run into someone who hates Halloween. People that could care less about it? Definitely. But these are also the same people who don't go out of their way to embrace many other fun activities. To me, they're just denying themselves at participating in something which can add some additional joy to their lives, and have fun with other people at the same time. The sad thing, is they've grown up, and I don't mean this in a good way. They've grown _out_ of their childhood completely, and when that happens, you lose that special magic and imagination that comes only from youthful times. I can only feel sorry for them. Those of us here? We're all still kids at heart.


I don't have any haters but a lot of my friends and family think it's childish.  I have run a family daycare for the last 11 years and every year I check with the parents (out of respect for their beliefs) if it's okay for me to do Halloween themes with the children as opposed to Harvest only. Never once have I had a parent deny me. Hooray for the next generation of haunters.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I hate them back. Problem solved.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

We are in a new house new hood this year. I decorate ALOT...my whole outside. On each side of my home. I have a huge 12 ft long/wide spiderweb I am about to drop out of my bathroom window and attach huge spiders onto. (We live in a 2 story)
I am waiting to see if anybody says something, or if they call our housing office. We have rules for decorating, and I know them by heart. I do not break them. I adhere to them.
My husband has made some comments about Halloween that have hurt my feelings. He has said that my "Halloween antics" are coming up. It made me feel bad, beacause it is the one thing I do that I really like. I do not dress up like a troll and spit blood into the eyes of children, or put bat wings on the car, or have a party and force him to wear a costume. Perhaps this year, I should! (Off to pick out the most hideous/foolish costume at Buycostumes.com)


----------



## tvguy347 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thankfully my neighborhood DOES decorate, even if they aren't exactly Halloween lovers.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

HalloScream said:


> I know that all of us, including myself, love Halloween. However, their are some people out there that absolutely dread that time of year. Does anybody have any such people in their area? Have they ever tried to mess with your Halloween decorations?


The only 'hater' I've experienced was a jealous neighbor. A couple of years ago, I went all out (thanks to this forum) and I guess the neighbor didn't appreciate the fact that she thought my haunt looked better than hers. lol When I went to compliment her's (because I'm a nice gal  ), she loudly told me (in the middle of a store) to 'kiss her a$$'. And she meant it. Yes, she's a member of this forum... that I told her about. Plus, I'd helped her with her yard..as much as I could. LOL 

The only time I've had anything stolen was a few years ago. I had a couple of stuffed dummies w/ masks in the front yard. Woke up one morning and they were gone. It wasn't a big deal; and me and the next door neighbor used it as an excuse to get inebriated; dress up like stuffed dummies the following night and wait to see if anyone would steal us. LOL


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

TrickRTreater said:


> I think I've already told this on here, but I think either last year or the year before, I was in Wal-Greens and they had all their Halloween stuff out. I was walking toward the register when I overheard a young kid maybe 8 or 9 years old begging what seemed to be his grandmother to go into the Halloween aisle and look around.
> 
> She was near dragging him out and said "no that's devil stuff."
> 
> I don't know her at all, but that one sentence was enough for me to hate her for life.


I know what you mean. At work one year, I was dressed in a vinyl, _Matrix_-like robe and had on black lipstick and nail polish. The majority of customers were alright about it, but there was, of course, the requisite moron; when his son cast a glance my way, the father said, "He's evil. Don't even look that way," and it wasn't in a joking tone, either











TrickRTreater said:


> If only you were able to put on a devil mask and grab a pitch fork and scare the crap out of them later on in the store.


Right












TrickRTreater said:


> Just walk up right behind them while they're perusing the newest Christian teen drama novel and say in a very low, deep voice:
> 
> "I've come for your souls..."
> 
> Probably the quickest a group of people have ever crapped their pants simultaneously.


Sounds like you've tested that on more than one occasion









A girl said during high school that I could just say "Boo!!" normally and it would scare people...











CletusMusashi said:


> Main issue: if you don't like costumes, why even be there that night? I think football is boring as hell, but I don't ruin other people's superbowl parties by WHINING about it! I leave them alone and do something I prefer. Everybody ends up happy.


I certainly agree. If people don't like something, it's better to just avoid it, rather than choosing to be stupid and wreck things for others.



Madame Leota said:


> Fortunately, her daughters grew up without taking on their mom's beliefs and they are now having a blast making costumes and trick or treating with their own kids!


I'm glad to hear that, and it's nice to know that some people can still think for themselves.




Tannasgach said:


> I don't have any haters but a lot of my friends and family think it's childish.  I have run a family daycare for the last 11 years and every year I check with the parents (out of respect for their beliefs) if it's okay for me to do Halloween themes with the children as opposed to Harvest only. Never once have I had a parent deny me. Hooray for the next generation of haunters.


I'm pretty much alone in my love of Halloween, also. A friend might go to a hayride with me, but that's about the extent of his interest. My mother is usually alright about things, but I sometimes get comments from her, and my father nearly _always_ has a comment









It's cool that the parents have always been fine with things, and I hope that it continues that way for you











creeeepycathy said:


> The only 'hater' I've experienced was a jealous neighbor. A couple of years ago, I went all out (thanks to this forum) and I guess the neighbor didn't appreciate the fact that she thought my haunt looked better than hers. lol When I went to compliment her's (because I'm a nice gal  ), she loudly told me (in the middle of a store) to 'kiss her a$$'. And she meant it. Yes, she's a member of this forum... that I told her about. Plus, I'd helped her with her yard..as much as I could. LOL
> 
> The only time I've had anything stolen was a few years ago. I had a couple of stuffed dummies w/ masks in the front yard. Woke up one morning and they were gone. It wasn't a big deal; and me and the next door neighbor used it as an excuse to get inebriated; dress up like stuffed dummies the following night and wait to see if anyone would steal us. LOL


That is ridiculous, especially after going out of your way to help her and telling her about this place. Well, any males on the forum can be ruled out as suspects, at least, so thanks for 
that









Sorry about the thievery, even if it wasn't anything of too much importance. I could _certainly_ see some of the neighbors here doing the same thing as yours


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

At the end of the day, I don't sweat them, hate is a wasted emotion that takes too much effort to reciprocate! An it harm none, do what ye will.


----------



## halloweenlurker (Nov 3, 2010)

joossa said:


> I think my worst experience was with a group of young people at a Target telling me Halloween was the devil's birthday and that I will go to hell if I celebrate. Yes, ignorance at its finest.



I would have given them my best creepy demon face and said "how do you know i am not the devil, Thank you for the birthday wishes, oh and also.............thank you for bringing yourselves to my attention, now i know for sure who you are "(insert creepy laugh) and walk away.

I HAVE NO TOLERANCE for ignorant people!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

There is a silver lining to this - Halloween hate is dying off, has been for some time now, at least in America.

The folks who think it is just for kids? They don't make nearly as much noise as they did in the 70s and the 80s. Back then, some folks thought all holidays were for kids, I mean all of them. Anything other than work, sports, hunting, house and auto repair was regarded as childish. Luckily, that has changed. Yes, there are still a few who were raised thinking Halloween was nothing but Trick-or-treat, and that Trick-or-treat was just for little kids, but they are becoming uncommon. The economics of holiday spending reflect this trend - even in depressed times, adults celebrate more than ever before. The market figured out we were the money spenders at halloween. Halloween used to be a half an aisle in the grocery store - now it is entire supercenters and specialty stores.

As for our more fundamentalist or evangelical friends? There is good news there as well.
The Satanic Panic of the 80s really did a number on the holiday. To this day, black cats are essentially impossible to adopt from shelters in October in many states, the ridiculous idea that Oct. 31st is the Devils Birthday, the completely disproven myth that a Celtic death god called Samhain was worshipped - all products of the Panic, and still limping along in a few areas of the culture.
Recently (about 7 years ago) a number of articles appeared in some major evangelical magazines discussing how poorly the christian community was handling Halloween, how pathetic it was to reacte to it with fear, shunning and darkened porches. It was surrendering the night instead of walking "not in a spirit of fear, but of love". The article writers got their point across, that Halloween made fun of our fears, turned superstition into a joke and made the Devil an object of humor. Attitudes change slowly in the more xenophobic churches, but the idea is there and we may be seeing the believers in our neighborhood have a different opinion in a few decades.

To all 'haters', I say this - today was just like yesterday. I locked my house up tight this morning. Wore a seatbelt to work. Kept my head down since the boss was grumpy. Heard about an outbreak of salmonella or E.boli in the food, more heavy metals in the water, more terrorism, more weird weather, more bad economic news, more people out of work. Every political party warned me about the other party. Every commercial said I might have my identity stolen, might have mold in my house, might have dustmites in my furniture, might not want to miss this one-time deal.
Everyone wants me to be afraid. Fear makes money, changes laws, affects culture and social standards.

Well...

One night of the year we tell fear to get bent. We chew candy in the face of the oncoming winter. We dance in graveyards with no fear of death. We laugh at nightmares and giggle at the gruesome. We dress as every terror makind has ever known or imagined, and we take a break from our worries for a night.
People who don't die sooner, and should have decency to donate their cadavers to the cause.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG

**bowes to Spats**


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

What I would like to know is how people know it's the Devil's Birthday anyway? ... usually, I only keep track of friends' birthdays...

Growing up, I never knew my dad wasn't a big fan of Halloween... but he let us do the Halloween thing anyway. I tend to think of Halloween like a festival of giving joy and candy that's extended to the whole neighborhood. Can't beat that!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

jadewik said:


> What I would like to know is how people know it's the Devil's Birthday anyway? ... usually, I only keep track of friends' birthdays...


LOL, so true. I try to keep in mind that the people who say that All Hallow's Eve is the Devil's birthday are the same ones who celebrate Mithra's birthday as Christmas!


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

Unfortunately my parents seem to be guilty with thinking its a satanic holiday. They won't even come to my haunt.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Rah! Rah! Spats! I have the joy of haunting right in the buckle of the bible belt. Because of this I chose not to have any devils or witches in my haunt. No need to give them more ammo. One year after we had set up, someone wrote "Crap Satan" on the sidewalk with chalk in front of our house. When we found this, my daughter deadpanned "Oh great, now we have to take it all down again. " That night she stood by the graffti with a flashlight to show people what was done. Everybody laughed or shook their heads. I hope who ever put it there was watching and saw people laughing. At least they never did it again. Once when I was in Big Lots shopping there was a lady frowning and shaking her head in the Halloween isle. She picked up a skull and showed it to me and asked "What do you think of this?" I took the skull from her hand and pulled two more off the shelf and said "I think you can never have too many skulls." She just left the isle. What was she doing there anyway if she was a hater? At Walgreens a lady told me she worries about people buying this stuff and following Satan. I told here according to the news they have more to worry about from people they know. She said that's true, my second husband sexually abused my children. That time I left the isle. TMI for me. I even went to a haunted house that was really cool and scary, till we got to the UFO room. There we were told they the aliens are coming to earth to tell us Jesus is our savior. Too weird in a haunted house. I've had so many experences, including neighborhood kids who helped me decorate, only to find out they had to hide it from their parents cause their parients think I'm evil. I told the girls not to put me in that situation again. Yeah, haunting in the bible belt can be a real trip, but I just love Halloween, so it doesn't stop me. Oh, and I forgot, a city, with a population of a million, that can't allow toting on a Sun. so it's moved to Sat. night. It's a trip.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Well said Spats!!! So well said that I have copied your words to the haters to my all time favorite Halloween quotes notebook! 

I don't know if we have any haters here in my little part of Sweden. If we do, I they haven't said anything to us. Since we're the only ones to decorate on Halloween here, we're pretty much a novelty, and everybody seems to love it. 

The first year we had a scarecrow in our yard with a mask that we bought, and somebody came in and stole the mask off his head. But after that we put a Halloween fence up and haven't had any trouble since then. (Except that the tiny skulls that I put on the poles of the fence have been stolen off of it.  Can't even replace them because I can't find them here! Wahhhh!  ) 

However, we do have some new neighbors that just moved in this summer across the street, I wonder what they will think.  lol 

One thing that does kinda bum me out though, is that I make a lot of stuff for Halloween, it's such an amazing outlet for creativity, and when I sculpt a face or make a prop I'm really proud of, it would be nice if my best friend could at least pretend to admire it. She's wonderful in every respect, except that when I proudly show her a pic of my latest creation, she gives one word responses like "Neat." or "Nice." and nothing else. I don't know what her feelings are about Halloween actually, but she's never been much of a celebrator as far as I know, so I never thought to ask. But that is another reason I love it here on the Halloween Forum so much, because you people can truly appreciate all the work and effort and ingenuity that goes into truly celebrating Halloween.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

TrickRTreater said:


> If only you were able to put on a devil mask and grab a pitch fork and scare the crap out of them later on in the store.


ohhh THAT would have been funny! 



coryjwa said:


> or just fallow the all around the store lol


in the devil mask....



creeeepycathy said:


> The only 'hater' I've experienced was a jealous neighbor. A couple of years ago, I went all out (thanks to this forum) and I guess the neighbor didn't appreciate the fact that she thought my haunt looked better than hers. lol When I went to compliment her's (because I'm a nice gal  ), she loudly told me (in the middle of a store) to 'kiss her a$$'. And she meant it. Yes, she's a member of this forum... that I told her about. Plus, I'd helped her with her yard..as much as I could. LOL


well, obviously someone doesnt TRULY have halloween in their heart! I see stuff others do and i get jealous cause i dont have the $ and/or talent to do it... but theres a difference between 'coveting' what someone else has done and enjoying it (as they want you to) and being a downright jackwagon about it! i WISH i had you guys for neighbors - you might outshine me but dang id have a blast going through everyones yards!!!!!!!!!!!!  



BR1MSTON3 said:


> At the end of the day, I don't sweat them, hate is a wasted emotion that takes too much effort to reciprocate! An it harm none, do what ye will.


yup yup.... the way i look at it, hate takes energy, and if i *hate* something, why would i want to spend energy on it? so rather... i live and let live


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

In high school, my mom asked me if I worshipped the devil because I was/still am obsessed with Buffy the Vampire Slayer... those of you who have seen the show should realize how ridiculous that question is... lol... 

My Dad has no interest in Halloween or haunted houses or anything but he helped me build a fence for my cemetery last year and is looking for wood to help me with a coffin this year  Makes me realize what a great Dad I have!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Stochey said:


> My Dad has no interest in Halloween or haunted houses or anything but he helped me build a fence for my cemetery last year and is looking for wood to help me with a coffin this year  Makes me realize what a great Dad I have!


my dad isnt into halloween at all but would build me anything i wanted (if he were closer) LOLOL. all to make me happy. 

dads are the best


----------



## HalloweeNut Productions (Sep 26, 2009)

I must admit to having a beef with my Dad and Step-Mother over the matter of Halloween. She has always said that Halloween is "just a little bit Satanic". I've tried to educate this woman on the fact that Halloween isn't about the devil, but she would rather remain closeted in her religious ignorance. Ever since my Dad married her, he's been trying to keep limiting my "exposure to all this disturbing stuff" (e.g. zombies, slashers, skeletons, etc.). Before he married her, he was fine with Halloween. But now he won't let me read Rue Morgue Magazine or wear skull t-shirts anymore. He's also accuses me of trying to make my display "gruesome". Let me tell you, the exact opposite is true. I get a lot of younger visitors, so actually try to tone things down. But will he listen - nope. I'm just glad to be doing a haunt at all this year.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

HalloweeNut Productions said:


> .... I've tried to educate this woman on the fact that Halloween isn't about the devil, but she would rather remain closeted in her religious ignorance....


As the saying goes; "For those who believe, no explanation is necessary; for those who do not believe, no explanation will suffice."


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Wizard Of Oz said:


> Over the last 5 years I have gotten quite a few comments when taking my 5 to now 10 year old son trick or treating here in Australia. Some of my favorites are.
> 
> 1: Ohh what holiday is it are you collecting for?
> 2: Ahh we don't celebrate halloween
> ...


I have encountered a few haters, myself. And they are just ignorant to about the origin of Halloween:

*History of Halloween:

Historian Nicholas Rogers, exploring the origins of Halloween, notes that while "some folklorists have detected its origins in the Roman feast of Pomona, the goddess of fruits and seeds, or in the festival of the dead called Parentalia, it is more typically linked to the Celtic festival of Samhain, whose original spelling was Samuin (pronounced sow-an or sow-in)".The name of the festival historically kept by the Gaels in the British isles is derived from Old Irish and means roughly "summer's end".
Origin of name

The word Halloween is first attested in the 16th century and represents a Scottish variant of the fuller All-Hallows-Even ("evening"), that is, the night before All Hallows Day. Although the phrase All Hallows is found in Old English (ealra hālgena mæssedæg, mass-day of all saints), All-Hallows-Even is itself not attested until 1556.

Halloween is not celebrated in all countries and regions of the world, and among those that do the traditions and importance of the celebration vary significantly. In Scotland and Ireland, traditional Halloween customs include children dressing up in costume going "guising", holding parties, while other practices in Ireland include lighting bonfires, and having firework displays. Mass transatlantic immigration in the 19th century popularized Halloween in North America, and celebration in the United States and Canada has had a significant impact on how the event is observed in other nations. This larger North American influence, particularly in iconic and commercial elements, has extended to places such as South America, Australia, New Zealand, continental Europe, Japan, and other parts of East Asia.*

_Christian attitudes towards Halloween are diverse. In the Anglican Church, some dioceses have chosen to emphasize the Christian traditions of All Saints’ Day,
while some other Protestants celebrate the holiday as Reformation Day, a day to remember the Protestant Reformation. Father Gabriele Amorth, a Vatican-appointed exorcist in Rome, has said, "if English and American children like to dress up as witches and devils on one night of the year that is not a problem. *If it is just a game, there is no harm in that."*
In more recent years, the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Boston has organized a "Saint Fest" on the holiday.
Similarly, many contemporary Protestant churches view Halloween as a fun event for children, holding events in their churches where children and their parents can dress up, play games, and get candy for free.

Many Christians ascribe no negative significance to Halloween, treating it as a purely secular holiday devoted to celebrating "imaginary spooks" and handing out candy. To these Christians, Halloween holds no threat to the spiritual lives of children: being taught about death and mortality, and the ways of the Celtic ancestors actually being a valuable life lesson and a part of many of their parishioners' heritage. In the Roman Catholic Church, Halloween is viewed as having a Christian connection, and Halloween celebrations are common in Catholic parochial schools throughout North America and in Ireland._

So there are some facts.
And it is pointed out that Halloween celebrations are spreading, including Buddhist countries such as Japan, where it has become very popular in the past few years!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Geez, I can't stand people who try to ruin other people's fun. What's wrong with a little candy and decorations?


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

last year I had a fundie dad roll up with his kids while I was setting up. Kids wanted to see everything but declined my offer of candy, 'cuz dad only would let them by to look, not celebrate. It made me quite sad.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I can see how people say Halloween is satanic, maybe they had a bad experience with someone dressed as a devil chasing them around the store... or something with devils night rather than traditional tot Halloween... either way, it's their prob not mine, they can't ruin my favorite holiday!!!
Halloween is for fun and scaring people  And candy! and making tombstones! and a good excuse to meet and greet the neighbors- Halloween out here ias introduced us to more of the people nearby than it has pushed away.

Real joker- I can't believe someone told your kid they are evil! That is a horrible thing to say to a child!!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Wizard Of Oz said:


> Over the last 5 years I have gotten quite a few comments when taking my 5 to now 10 year old son trick or treating here in Australia. Some of my favorites are.
> 
> 1: Ohh what holiday is it are you collecting for?
> 2: Ahh we don't celebrate halloween
> ...


Telling a child he's evil is so far over the line, deserving of, at the least, some window-soaping and a dozen rolls of toilet paper. What kind of adult says something like that to a kid? Unbelievable.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Our neighbours are super religious and start playing Christian music REALLY LOUD every year when we put up our front yard graveyard decorations. So we just laugh and then put on metallica  Hubby's family are Christian (my mother-in-law worked for the Anglican church here) and they are all supportive and thankfully don't think that there's anything wrong with our decorating/pary or celebrating.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

This thread is bumming me out and making me angry simultaneously.

It's a conflicting feeling.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

My neighborhood suddenly feels so pro-Halloween. The most I can account for is one neighbor who comes over right as soon as he sees me out in the yard putting anything up, shakes his head and leaves. Several times, mind you. The only words I've ever gotten out of him were "You're not going to put _that__ out here_ are you?" as I was dragging a corpse down the driveway. Which I may have been doing on purpose to gross him out.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Spats said:


> There is a silver lining to this - Halloween hate is dying off, has been for some time now, at least in America.
> 
> The folks who think it is just for kids? They don't make nearly as much noise as they did in the 70s and the 80s. Back then, some folks thought all holidays were for kids, I mean all of them. Anything other than work, sports, hunting, house and auto repair was regarded as childish. Luckily, that has changed. Yes, there are still a few who were raised thinking Halloween was nothing but Trick-or-treat, and that Trick-or-treat was just for little kids, but they are becoming uncommon. The economics of holiday spending reflect this trend - even in depressed times, adults celebrate more than ever before. The market figured out we were the money spenders at halloween. Halloween used to be a half an aisle in the grocery store - now it is entire supercenters and specialty stores.
> 
> ...



I got goosebumps reading your response!!!!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

For those of you who have been so complimentary to my post, thank you.

I wish I'd checked it a bit more thoroughly for typos (makind = mankind, etc.) but I'm happy I was able to write something people agreed with.

When you look at the Holidays of the past, even the ones with seasonal roots, many of them have gone away. They couldn't survive the changes in society. Days like Michaelmas, Lammas, Candlemas or St. Johns Day, which for centuries were major celebrations across Europe, are completely unknown to most folks now, whereas Halloween has become stronger throughout the centuries, turning from a minor medieval festival with soul cakes to a modern carnival of creepy, a fantastic funeral for Summer.

I'm beginning to think Halloween is important at a basic human level.


----------



## gooosehunter (Oct 13, 2008)

Spats - Thank you for the post. and the follow up post. It was a good read for all of us and I think you head the nail on the head on several topics. We will give you a pass on the typo errors...I'm sure the devil made you do it anyway. 

I too have hater friends and neighbors. My extreme right wing christian neighbors and close friends who never let their children celebrate Halloween, attend my annual Ghoulfest party. Their kids are now grown adults, and I have discussed the change in attitude with them (24, 26 and 29 years old) and they thank me for helping their partents understand the holiday. AND to see their mother do jello shooters was just the icing on the halloween cookie. Some of them can be "saved" and shown the way to the darkness. 

Thank you.
Dave S
Norfolk, VA


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We knew a young couple that claimed Halloween was satanic, and would not let their son do anything beyond going to their church's "Autumn festival". The funny thing is we were good friends of the wife's family, and she spent a happy childhood dressing up in costumes (many home made, some quite clever) and trick-or-treating with her friends. Once she met her husband it all changed.
Oh, and they never let the boy believe in Santa Claus, either. They didn't want to "lie to their son". 
Oh well...


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Spats said:


> For those of you who have been so complimentary to my post, thank you. ... I'm happy I was able to write something people agreed with.


I'm just glad that there are other people besides me that are willing to admit that they follow you around in order to bask in all the nice things you say about our (not so) li'l holiday... ! 

I try to see people that are uneasy with Halloween as just that - uneasy, but possibly open to an eventual change of mind. 

There are some people that are deliberate "haters" of things, but hey, that's their stew, right?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello!!! 


(dupe post)


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

talkingcatblues said:


> I'm just glad that there are other people besides me that are willing to admit that they follow you around in order to bask in all the nice things you say about our (not so) li'l holiday... !


There should be a bell that rings every time Spats posts.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

GhostTown said:


> There should be a bell that rings every time Spats posts.


................................................................................................................................
True dat.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> Oh, and they never let the boy believe in Santa Claus, either. They didn't want to "lie to their son".
> Oh well...


No Santa?! I'm shattered











GhostTown said:


> There should be a bell that rings every time Spats posts.


Need a rag to wipe the brown off your nose?


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

coryjwa said:


> i had one lady wright me a angry letter about my haunt being to scary.... so i sent her on for her Christmas decorations being to cheery


lol good on you


You hear plenty of people complain in the U.K. stuff like "bloody Halloween, it's so Americanised" "sodding kids begging" moan, moan, whine, whine etc, etc. I don't really care to be honest, if you don't like it then tough. You're missing out on the best night of the year


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Man...it's like this for me...I have never let anything that I may not agree with bother me at all.
What makes me happy may not make another person happy vice versa, I enjoy seeing the other person happy no matter what they may enjoy.

Well, unless it's immoral and illegal ! lol


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Garthgoyle said:


> Need a rag to wipe the brown off your nose?


Hey, back off my ever growin' fan base. They are volatile, move in well-dressed packs and have a habit of throwing small containers of sour cream at those who irritate them, usually while screaming the lyrics of "The Hearse Song".

I didn't tell them to do this, but I applaud their initiative.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Haters will hate and with everything there are always haters around doesn't just single out Halloween, I think there are more people that hate Christmas than Halloween! But such as life I dont understand why people cannot just enjoy themselves live and let live


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> lol good on you
> 
> 
> You hear plenty of people complain in the U.K. stuff like "bloody Halloween, it's so Americanised" "sodding kids begging" moan, moan, whine, whine etc, etc. I don't really care to be honest, if you don't like it then tough. You're missing out on the best night of the year


That really gets on my nerves, when people say it's an "American holiday" and we shouldn't celebrate it. My dad is Scottish, my mum's dad was Irish - an Irish Catholic, mind you (when I say Scottish and Irish, I mean actually physically from that country. My dad's family are from Lanarkshire and my grandpa was from the Irish Republic, I forget which bit. Here in England we have different definitions of nationalities from the US. We don't call someone Scottish if their great-grandpa was Scottish. Sorry but that's one of my pet peeves about Americans. If you're not from Ireland, you're not Irish. Period. Anyway I digress) it's a CELTIC holiday. And I'd really like to know how people conclude that it has anything to do with the devil. Samhain is a Pagan holiday. You know, Pagans, who don't even believe in a devil, who don't believe in an overriding force of good and evil but instead worshipped many different Gods who each had a specific funtion and were, like human beings, a mixture of good and bad.)

Hallowe'en for me isn't so much about mocking fear. I'm sort of a Pagan. Sort of. Rather half-assed about it I admit, but I do observe Samhain, which is about rememberance and respect for your ancestors, those who've passed on before you. People say the holiday is "morbid" and "dark", but WTH is wrong with showing respect for the dead? 

I haunt my house and put on a party, true, but it isn't so much out of mockery for me personally, it's more to create an atmosphere of mystery and possibility. Eh, I'm not explaining this very well am I. :-/


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Zilla said:


> Man...it's like this for me...I have never let anything that I may not agree with bother me at all.
> What makes me happy may not make another person happy vice versa, I enjoy seeing the other person happy no matter what they may enjoy.
> 
> Well, unless it's immoral and illegal ! lol


Absolutely totally agree....well except for the second part. Done some stuff some people might consider immoral that was down right fun


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

@TrickRTreater: I'm like you. I live in the bible belt. I know a few people who think that. I call them demonizers. People who condemn drinking, dances, horror movies, the paranormal, Halloween, etc, are demonizers. All they need to do is look up the Halloween history, and see that it was created by the church , with pagan roots.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Halloween 'haters' are the reason I moved this past summer. These people moved into the second floor of the house we were renting (we rented the first floor) and thank god I asked about Halloween early. Its against their religion to celebrate any holidays, and they of course have the front yard and the good side yard. So we would not have been able to decorate those areas. Thankfully I moved into a new place. They have 'rules' on decorations, but my neighbor enjoys breaking those rules every Halloween. The worse that is going to happen is we'll get some nasty letters from the HOA.


----------



## CbusRog (Jul 17, 2007)

I've worked in the rental property business in various capacities for the past 20+ years. About 12 years ago I was the maintenance guy at 145 unit complex and became good friends with the resident managers there. This couple were artistic, talented and enthusiastic about every facet of the job, particularly when it came to holidays. Christmas was a light show. Halloween, however, was their forte'.

Every year they would ask me to save the cardboard appliance boxes that they would use to create a "hands-and-knees" maze in the model apartment. They would decorate and light the interior with all sorts of stuff: black light and fluorescent paint; 3D dioramas; strobe lights; small props and gags. The soundtrack was loud and they would even spritz a little fog inside it. The complex had a lot of children and it was always a hit with the kids and their parents.

Then there was Evelyn. She was a longtime resident at the complex. She was a fire and brimstone, bible thumping, evangelical missionary. Every October she would stand by our "haunted apartment maze" and try to hand out pamphlets on the evils of Halloween. And every October, the managers would chase her off. It was a hoot, but also a p.i.t.a. Now, a couple of things I haven't mentioned is that the managers were gay and most of the residents were Muslim. Halloween always seemed to be the tipping point with her. Some people just have an axe to grind.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Such an interesting topic! I read through all of the posts. I'm sorry that some of you have to deal with vandals, or people making comments to your children. Those things should never be acceptable. My first Halloween hater came in the form of the extreme Christian mother of one of my 5th grade classmates. They had moved to the school in September, and the mom was on an instant crusade to ban the annual Halloween parade (where the kids march all around the school to show off costumes) and party. Eventually the school board caved in, and declared that the party would be re-done as a harvest festival, and the only acceptable costumes were "what do you want to be when you grow up" (i.e. you could come as a teacher, or a fireman). Even at a young age, I was sad and angry. I'd been going to that school for 6 years, it was MY school! How dare she! I decided to show her up and bend the system by keeping my already planned black cat costume. I told everyone that I wanted to be a Broadway dancer when I grew up (the musical CATS was running at the time), which if you knew me was absolutely hysterical because I didn't have a show tunes bone in my body, and had already made up my mind that I would be a scientist. The mom was livid and tried to get me sent home! But since my Halloween-loving parents were there for support, combined with the fact that I was the school president and general teacher-favorite, nobody gave in to her then. Several teachers told me afterwards that they were proud of me. I will pass this message to my own children some day, that sometimes it is worth standing up for something you love.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Just a side note, to everyone in general, but nobody in particular. : Please do not confuse Christianity with posers/ extremists. 

Although I am Christian (...gasp..  who would've thunk it...), I can get a little riled up.....lol


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the posts guys, especially yours Spats.

I worked with a lady who is a christian but enjoyed Halloween. She told how her and husband decorated their yard and gave out candy to the trick-or-treaters.

I'm 37 and I still go out in a costume every Halloween. It's not so much just for children anymore.
Their's a huge street party that happens in Chapel Hill, NC every Halloween (some of you NC posters probably know what I'm talking about) and I just enjoy going to see what everybody else is dressed as and having fun.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

HalloScream said:


> Their's a huge street party that happens in Chapel Hill, NC every Halloween (some of you NC posters probably know what I'm talking about) and I just enjoy going to see what everybody else is dressed as and having fun.


i did franklin street once and vowed never again. drunk college kids isnt my scene (and i was a college kid when i went) LOLOL

had to laugh when my little brother went (at age 19, a year or so ago)... he said the same thing....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

For those that don't know what we're talking about (LOL) here a link.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halloween_on_Franklin_Street


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

My mother is an extremely devout Fundamentalist Baptist. In fact I was raised in such an extremist household that it all but qualified as a cult. Anyhoo, now that I am grown my mom has had to back off a bit, but my love of horror movies and Halloween makes her extremely nervous. About once I month I get, "...now tell me again, WHY is it that you love Halloween so much...?" and I go through the whole spiel all over again. 

I have told her repeatedly that it is a big subject and is no less complex than asking someone "now why do you love Christmas?" [and I love Christmas, too]. The devil is not worshiped, demons are not worshipped, no one around here holds any black masses nor do we burn churches or rub ointment on our bodies and fly around on brooms. We just enjoy decorating and dressing up. I think the whole hater thing is about conformity and control, myself. People want you to conform, and they want to make you do what they think you ought to be doing.... which is NOT having fun.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

_Halloween Haters =
_


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

been decorating for two weeks now. Just when i got the front yard how i liked it the manager of the apartment across the street had maintenance redirect all their exterior lights into my front yard. nothing says scary quite like 2000 watts of metal halide shining in from across the way.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Spats. That was beautiful. (happy sigh)



Spats said:


> There is a silver lining to this - Halloween hate is dying off, has been for some time no
> 
> w, at least in America.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Oh my gosh, Spats. That was beautiful. (happy sigh)


Thanks.

I like makin' the ghoulish girls sigh.


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

*Love Halloween but one holiday i dislike is Christmas, just way to fluffy and corny for my likes.... *


----------



## Wizard Of Oz (Aug 30, 2011)

Just wait till this Halloween, we are having an adult party. I will post pictures but the best way to get back at haters is to make them one of us lol


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

My older brother had a run in this week with a new neighbor who has rather strong anti-halloween views. Now, my brother does a serious display that takes him about a week to put up and perfect and the neighbors have been pretty supportive. Until this new guy. So my brother and I are in the garge with the door open while he works on a prop [paint fumes--my brother does NOT need any more brain damage than he has!] and the new guy stops by on his evening walk. they chat for a few minutes and the conversation slides into the 'Halloween is bad' vs. 'Halloween is just fun' territory when the neighbor comes right out with "Do you worship the devil?" I coughed diet coke out my nose--was he serious? My brother, however, managed a perfect dead pan expression and said, "Are you kidding? I have a full time job, a wife, and family. I also have a lot of props to build and repair, when would I possibly find the time?" Precious.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Why do people think that Halloween fun equals devil worship? I mean really! 
Does the devil want his minions to spend all their money and time on buying and building halloween props, THEN spend more money on candy to GIVE AWAY? That's what devil worshipers do?
I really do not understand how people equate worshiping the devil with home haunting and candy give away!
Oy my head.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I would go so far as to say that I honestly believe that people who think Halloween is a Satanic holiday, might have a screw or two loose. No kidding. These type people have that witch-hunt mentality; they're just waiting for something to show up they can pounce on, to make themselves feel all righteous. 

I would give someone who stepped onto my property in order to try and get inside my head, to find out if I was a "Satanist" a very wide berth. [And that's basically what he did...] Polite but no more, no in-depth conversations: those kind of people are dangerous rabblerousers and they're not really "all there." I know, I have several of them in my family.


----------



## wicKED weeKEnD (Aug 27, 2011)

Here is an article I wrote on just this subject. I hate the haters. You can find the article HERE


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice article, Wicked. Very well-elucidated. 

Whenever I try such rationalizations though, I have a feeling my listener does not really believe me. "Yeah thats the party line, BUT WHY DOES SHE LOVE IT, REALLY?....?" As if there is some sinister *real* reason... 

That Satanic Panic crap back in the 90's really did its work well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

My parents in law are nice people, but they NOW, in their older age, fully subscribe to the Halloween= Satan idea.

So, when they were younger, it was a kid's candy holiday. Now it is Satan's Night of Outreach.

Whateves. I KNOW, Serpentia! It's like they think the minute their back is turned, I am dragging a "black" altar out and chopping the head off a chicken and drinking it's blood, etc.
Like I'll bend over and a "666" will be revealed within my hair!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

double post.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

No one around me is a "hater" but I did have one woman from down the street bring her what looked to be grand-kids down to the cemetery one year. They enjoyed every bit of the yard while she stood at the edge of the driveway. We kept calling to her to come on up and look around and letting her know that nothing was going to hurt her. Well I'm dressed up as a ghost and my wife is dressed up as a vampire, so once her kids got their candy I went after her and chased her all the way back to her house as she screamed bloody murder. She never did come back !


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Deadview said:


> No one around me is a "hater" but I did have one woman from down the street bring her what looked to be grand-kids down to the cemetery one year. They enjoyed every bit of the yard while she stood at the edge of the driveway. We kept calling to her to come on up and look around and letting her know that nothing was going to hurt her. Well I'm dressed up as a ghost and my wife is dressed up as a vampire, so once her kids got their candy I went after her and chased her all the way back to her house as she screamed bloody murder. She never did come back !


Too funny!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

My neighbors love it, a guy who just moved in offered to help me set up because he wants to learn my secrets (not so secrets). No haters I have heard from. In fact last year a friend was over while ToT was going on and asked if I had a strobe light out front, I said no that is just the flash of digital cameras from the neighbors getting pictures with the kids in front of the yard


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

So here is my Halloween haters history. I hope it doesn't come out too long. So anyways I'm 31 now so I grew up and spent my early Halloweens during the religious attack on the holiday through the 80s and 90s. I watched in horror as even the families that used to only put out pumpkins stopped doing even that. Fliers would go out warning about devil worship and tainted candy but even worse they told parents that Halloween was the number one day of the year when child abusers hunted for new victims to kidnap. Of course I live in the bible belt. When I finally got too old to trick or treat I swore that when I was old enough and had a house I would keep the spirit of Halloween alive no matter what, and now that I have a house that's what I do. So that's some back history of what began my disdain for Halloween haters but the worst event I can remember was in 97 or 98. 
I love Haunted Houses and my current boyfriend at the time seemed to like them so we started going around to a few. At the time there were a bunch of fliers out about a place called Hell House that made it sound really awesome and for 10 dollars a person I figured it better be. The only downside is it was run by a church. However I have known some churches to run some awesome haunted houses so I figured what the heck. Big mistake. I don't usually share this kind of stuff but this seems like a good community and it is kind of important to the story. My religious beliefs lean toward pagan and on top of that I am gay. I really hope that doesn't get the kind of response it would on other forums. 
So anyways, I go and we both pay our 10 dollars and they give us a disclaimer form to sign stating they are not liable for anything that happens in the haunted house or anything that offends us. My first thought omg this is gonna be awesome. WRONG! The haunted house was horrible and lame and they led us from room to room supposedly heading closer and closer to the gates of hell, while the guide talked to us about all the evil people who have been condemned to hell for their sins. (Not in a creepy way mind you more of in a religious sermon kind of way) So anyways we finally get into a big dark room where they have several movie monsters lined up against a wall not looking scary just standing looking miserable. And the guide announces we have reached hell. The walk through stops there where we are all grouped up in front of the guide while he proceeds to preach to us about all of the sins that send people to hell. Of course Freddy Krueger was there because he was a child molester and a sexual deviate. They then go on to name other deviates damned to hell like polygamists and those evil homosexuals. I felt myself getting angrier and angrier. I didn't want to make a scene but it was becoming more difficult. Then they crossed the line.
The guide says that only those who accept Jesus can escape hell and be blessed enough to enter the gates of heaven and find salvation. And he actually asks that whoever here believes that they will be saved by Jesus should raise their hands.
At that point my don't make a scene phase had ended and I was the only one who refused to raise my hand. Of course that drew everyone's attention and they immediately asked me why I would believe I will not be saved and that all I have to do to pass through those doors into heaven is to accept Jesus. Well I already felt like I was being held hostage and forced into religion so my response, "Of course I don't believe I'm going to heaven. You guys have already told me otherwise. You have already damned me to hell for being gay and not being Christian so why should I think anything different." I wanted to say sooo much more. But I kept my mouth shut after that because it turns out it was my boyfriends ex church. Well the guide didn't know what to do. I could tell they wanted to kick me out but they couldn't send me back the way we came and the only other way out was through the doors that lead to heaven. After a few minutes of grumbling the guide finally gave in and lead us through the doors to heaven and out of the haunted house. Needless to say the heaven in the next room wasn't all its cracked up to be. I wanted to go back to Hell and spend some time with the Hollywood monsters. Of course by then the glares and comments had gotten to me so as I exited I turned around and stated "Wow I'm an evil sinner damned to hell and I still got to see heaven." And then I turned around and walked out. 
Now I know they were holding a haunted house for Halloween so you can't really say they are Halloween haters but in my eyes they are even worse than the people who simply say hateful things about the holiday, because they actually go out of their way to use the holiday for vindictive purposes. I mean seriously locking people in rooms and telling them they have to accept Jesus to get out, that is just twisted. 
So anyways hope you all enjoyed my way too long of a story. But that is my experience with people who hate or even defile the wonderful day of All Hallows Eve.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Ravenfell Manor said:


> So anyways, I go and we both pay our 10 dollars and they give us a disclaimer form to sign stating they are not liable for anything that happens in the haunted house or anything that offends us. My first thought omg this is gonna be awesome. WRONG! The haunted house was horrible and lame and they led us from room to room supposedly heading closer and closer to the gates of hell, while the guide talked to us about all the evil people who have been condemned to hell for their sins. (Not in a creepy way mind you more of in a religious sermon kind of way) So anyways we finally get into a big dark room where they have several movie monsters lined up against a wall not looking scary just standing looking miserable. And the guide announces we have reached hell. The walk through stops there where we are all grouped up in front of the guide while he proceeds to preach to us about all of the sins that send people to hell. Of course Freddy Krueger was there because he was a child molester and a sexual deviate. They then go on to name other deviates damned to hell like polygamists and those evil homosexuals.



hahahahahahahahaha..................!
OMG. I NEVER imagined that Bible nuts would do that.
That's too funny.
And I say that because I would never have expected the end like that.
10 dollars on top of everything else!
You know, if I saw what happened to you on TV or in a movie I would have said that it wasn't possible, that it was too far fetched.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

We had a couple thefts back in the 80's and 90's and they were minor. 
Our haunt was at my parents house starting in 77 and continued until 2003. After it got noticed and became bigger we used to get hate mail every year and lots of hang up phone calls in October. There was occasionally a random passerby telling us how aweful we were but most letters were from a couple of church groups. My Dad put a stop to it though. They were actually driving to the house and putting the letters in the mail box with out actually mailing them which is not allowed. My Dad made a formal complaint against them through the Postmaster and it stopped - Go Dad.

Since he passed in 2004 and my Mom lost the house the haunt has been moved to our house. For a couple houses in each direction we have talked and they are all supportive. No one has said anything but there are a few people that walk all year but in October they cross to the other side of the street and then cross back after they get past our yard. Now I think it is kind of funny BUT I have to say that if you are offended or dislike what we do I would say then don't look - just like tv if you don't like it change the channel. So in that regard the fact that they just quietly cross over as opposed to yelling at us or defacing anything is the best outcome and I respect their right to dislike it. 

On another note. Go Spats. I was just the other night trying to think of how to put into words about the taking one night off from everything that permeates our lives and just let it go for a little while. Good for one's mental health.

Last note. Consider myself very lucky. Our haunt is a family affair. Wife, Our Kids, Mom, Sister, Brother in law, Nephews, Friends, Co-Workers all supportive. I always remind myself that there seems to be 20 or 40 supportive comments for 1 negative.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

i had to oldder women today in target tell me that they hate halloween i just had to not say anything it was really rude of them to say it in front of people


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> hahahahahahahahaha..................!
> OMG. I NEVER imagined that Bible nuts would do that.
> That's too funny.
> And I say that because I would never have expected the end like that.
> ...


Oooh, I believe it.
You can even watch a documentary on these "Hell Houses", or "Judgement Houses" as some are called. Most every major town and city had one or two, and many are still around.
They have tapered off in popularity over recent years as people have caught on to the scam, but I can assure you that what Ravenfell suffered was very common in a lot of communities.
There have even been online comics deal with this issue.


Here , this might prove illuminating...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6345UyRxtpg


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

@Ravenfell Manor, it infuriates me when I hear stories like yours, it's staggering how hateful some people can be. My brother received a mini comic from a lady while trick-or-treating, showing two kids who started out having fun trick-or-treating; poisoned candy put the comic kids in the hospital, and they agreed with the adults that Halloween is the Devil's holiday. My brother and I both had some laughs at the comic, but I still can't get over how screwed up that woman was, pushing her beliefs on other people's kids. She was definitely an extremist, and I'm sticking to calling her that because people like her shouldn't be lumped in with all the good religious folks out there.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Years ago, can’t even remember how long ago now. It was the first year my parents let me trick or treat alone, without them tagging along. Didn’t hurt it was in a friends gated community. I was walking up to a house with a ton of decorations I was so excited because it was the best house so far. A guy in a giant trolls head jumps out of the bushes by the door. It was a great scare until he waved a bible in my face screaming “Jesus take your soul!” over and over again. By then I was just confused. Some other kids appeared from the side of the house. Not dressed up but wearing suits all carrying bibles of their own. The guy in the troll mask is still shouting about Jesus and then he goes for my candy! I punch him in the nose, guess I surprised him or something because he goes down and I run from the others. As soon as my mom heard she called the communities security. Apparently they had gotten a lot of calls about the guys trying to protect children from the devils poison.


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

A woman at Walmart scolded her kids saying, "We do not do Halloween". She looked in my direction noticing my "Catitude" Halloween shirt. She did not say anything to me but I was ready for a reply.

People use to hang, burn & torchure "witches". Swim, you are a witch. Drown, too bad.
Rising from the dead, symbolically drinking blood & eating flesh, if some people want to *belive* that, find. 
I do not want to step on other beliefs or disbeliefs. Their way or the highway attitute needs an ajustment.


----------

